# Nutro Natural Crunchy Apple Treats



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone ever try these? I bought some for Maddie at Petsmart the other day and she is in love with them. They smell like apple pie. She prefers these over fruitables.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nutro has had so many problems and recalls dating back to 1998, I wouldn't trust any of their products.

Nutro Products - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Really dont use them i read for months about them i know you are trying to give her the very best--but i found that before i will buy i read alot about it.*
*Getting ready to start a new treet soon-i will search only treats made in the USA,-SInce hes been on Wellness small breed puppy food since i got him i do use one of there treets for puppys-all natural made in Usa.*

*Good Luck You are a good Mommy **


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

*Thank you for the information. I'll finish out this bag and be done with them. *

*I tried to find some all natural things for them and I didn't have a lot of time to search while I was shopping.*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you ever try fresh fruit. Zoe loves apples, watermelon, banana and other stuff. Maddie may like it.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I've tried apple pieces, bananas, and carrots and a little piece of broccoli and it was all a NO GO.....I wonder do you have to start them off as puppies on the fresh fruit and veggies? Because she has no interest whatsoever.*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I've tried apple pieces, bananas, and carrots and a little piece of broccoli and it was all a NO GO.....I wonder do you have to start them off as puppies on the fresh fruit and veggies? Because she has no interest whatsoever.*


I think its best to start them on it early but there are those that will eat it anyway. Your lucky Mia likes Cheerios....Zoe will not touch it and its the perfect treat.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I definitely would stay away from Nutro...Sojo's makes some nice little tiny bone shaped in various flavors...right now the kids are getting blueberry cobbler for when they go potty and the love the other flavors like apple dumpling and the peanut butter and jelly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*That sounds good. I know she likes peanut butter because I gave a tiny bit one night. I might order some of those.*


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

*Maddie hasn't really showed an interested in a lot of food. She doesn't beg very often. She only begs for cheese, meat, potatoes, and peanut toast. I can eat snacks and she doesn't even look up sometimes. She has tried carrots and broccoli and she threw up after eating both. I'll have to try apples with her since she liked the apple treats.*


----------

